# Do you listen to music in the lab? If so what?



## jojabri (Apr 30, 2014)

If you're anything like me, music is a MUST when doing any type of chore. I classify working in the lab as a chore as you have to do it otherwise you have nothing.

I thought it might be fun to share our music choices with each other. 

If you have a playlist or two please share! Might be fun to listen to what another person likes. I know I'd LOVE to hear what a few members here get down to while toiling away on their wines.

If you don't have a playlist, just share what type or music or songs you particularly like in the lab.



I'll start. Personally, I like Spotify, especially considering it's a free program/app, and sharing with others is easy. I prefer it on random shuffling so that I never know what's coming up next.

This first playlist are my favorite show tunes, songs from Broadway or musical TV episodes. I'll admit it, I ADORE musicals in any shape or form!
http://open.spotify.com/user/1266902551/playlist/1nmM4ErWPc46k4QFu7FU5m

The other is newer music that I just love!
http://open.spotify.com/user/1266902551/playlist/2mJrENghALg6Xu0S6OPmQc


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 30, 2014)

I am a Pandora fan, seeded with Billy Joel, Dave Matthews Band, or The Eagles. They do a great job of playing music I like.


----------



## vernsgal (May 1, 2014)

I jump day to day on my listening moods. Everything from golden oldies,country, rock to new. But I really do like my classic rock-Deep Purple, Queen,Boston...


----------



## JohnT (May 1, 2014)

I have a small flatscreen tv in my lab. I also have a small portable DVD player. I have a collection of concerts that I like to play.. 

1) Eagles - (concert in Australia) 
2) 25th anniv of Rock and Roll hall of fame. 
3) Billy Joel live at yankee stadium
4) Eric Clapton - One more car, One more rider
5) James Taylor (a number of his concerts) 
6) Aeorsmith - a number of their concerts
7) Gregorian Chants
8) The Strat-Pack (concert for 50th bday of the Fender Stratocaster) 


The above tops the list.


Note: DVDs cost just as much as CDs, but include video! I have a whole stack of them.


----------



## olusteebus (May 1, 2014)

mostly blues from pandora. sometimes I listen to spa music or smooth jazz


----------



## wineforfun (May 1, 2014)

Always heavy metal or rock, ie: shinedown, metallica, disturbed, limp bizkit, kid rock, chevelle just to name a few. Mine is mostly listened to when lifting but will occasionally listen to it when mowing and doing other things. 
This is 90%+ of what I listen to. I can tolerate some pop, jazz and other types EXCEPT for country. That never gets listened to by me.


----------



## Elmer (May 1, 2014)

I rotate between my ipod, portable radio and laptop.

sometimes I will listen to the ball game!

other than that I have over 100 bootlegs which I rotate (Grateful Dead, Phish, Bob Marley, Alman Brothers, Miles Davis, String Cheese Incident, WSP etc..)

Otherwise Pandora-which is Jazz, Bluegrass and Blues heavy.
listening to a lot of live Stevie Ray Vaughn as of late!

Also the Punch Brothers. Great modern Bluegrass!


----------



## Turock (May 1, 2014)

I replaced my entire library of rock from my college years--Yes, Cat Stevens,Doors, Grassroots,Jimi Hendrix,etc. and then put it all on the computer so it plays all day long for us down in the winery. We also like alot of New Age--David Arkenstone, Yanni,etc. We always have music in the winery!! (Jimi Hendrix AND Yanni---funny how your taste in music evolves when you get older,LOL) But I STILL really like Jimi--there's never been another artist as talented as he was. Wish he was still with us, as I'm sure we missed out on alot of music he WOULD have written.

But lets not leave out Journey---that is ONE great band everyone should have in their collection. And Toto, too!!!!! As the good witch from Wizard of Oz would say--LOL.


----------



## Hunt (May 1, 2014)

I go for a little of everything. From Krypteria to old hank and everything in between. My favorite songs from Krypteria are "How can something so good hurt so bad" and "get the hell out of my way." the singer has an outstanding voice


----------



## JohnT (May 1, 2014)

Elmer said:


> I rotate between my ipod, portable radio and laptop.
> 
> sometimes I will listen to the ball game!
> 
> ...


 

SRV is one of me all time favorites. I actually met the man when he played Carnegie Hall in NYC. We had good seats for the concert and I had left forgetting my jacket. I went back to my seat, picked up my jacket, and SRV came back out on stage, sat at the stage's edge and just began to play. Most everyone else had left and there were only about 20 or 30 of us left. We all gathered at the stage and were treated to another hour or so of his music. "I wanted to do this for the die-hards" is how he explained it. I got to shake his hand, tell him that he is one of the best blues guitarists I had ever heard, and tell him how much I admired his work. I was so sad over how he died in a plane crash.


----------



## dangerdave (May 1, 2014)

I know I am going to get _*flamed*_ for this, but here it goes...

I'm just not a music fan. I mean, not that I _dislike_ music. I listened to some when I was younger, but I was never an avid music fan. I like to think and I love to read. Music is not conducive to either. Given a day at home with chores or wine making, I'd _never_ turn on _any_ music. I'd spend that time thinking about my choices, my future, friends and family, memories and dreams, constantly running scenarios through my head regarding possibilities and probablilities of life. I like NPR, and listen to it when I'm driving instead of music.

Yea, I know. I'm like the guy who doesn't like cheese. But that's me. I'm a dreamer. Please, tell me I'm not the only one---yea, I know, the Beatles.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 1, 2014)

Dave, that is very similar to me. I occasionally listen to music at home, but not most of the time. (I am listening to Paul Simon's Graceland right now, as it happens.) Usually I don't have anything on. I don't own a TV. I tend to just "zen" while driving, or listen to NPR.

You're not the only one.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 1, 2014)

This is too funny, I also prefer NPR. There is nothing better than listening to "car talk" when in the cellar or car. I am a tv junkie.


----------



## jojabri (May 1, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> I know I am going to get _*flamed*_ for this, but here it goes...
> 
> I'm just not a music fan. I mean, not that I _dislike_ music. I listened to some when I was younger, but I was never an avid music fan. I like to think and I love to read. Music is not conducive to either. Given a day at home with chores or wine making, I'd _never_ turn on _any_ music. I'd spend that time thinking about my choices, my future, friends and family, memories and dreams, constantly running scenarios through my head regarding possibilities and probablilities of life. I like NPR, and listen to it when I'm driving instead of music.
> 
> Yea, I know. I'm like the guy who doesn't like cheese. But that's me. I'm a dreamer. Please, tell me I'm not the only one---yea, I know, the Beatles.



No reason to flame. To each their own. 

BTW, I avoid cheese, not that I'm lactose intolerant or anything. It's okay, I don't hate it, just don't eat it. Too fattening for me.


----------



## seth8530 (May 1, 2014)

Ha, well we cal all be lonely together. I also do not like to listen to music while I make wine or work. I would much rather listen to NPR or talk radio while I do things like drive long distance. But for wine making, I like to focus in on the wine making and enjoy it.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (May 2, 2014)

Funny, my wife thinks I'm nuts listening to NPR, I can't believe how many of us do. Put on 35k to 40k miles a year for work and AM radio has most of my presets. I figure you may be able to at least learn a thing or two while driving.

In the lab, usually have Brewers/Packers/Badgers game on in the background or old country. Not much of a fan of the newer music but I find the old classics nice and relaxing.


----------



## dangerdave (May 2, 2014)

You guys got likes for your kind NPR support!


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 2, 2014)

It's funny, now that I'm thinking about it. I have brought my iPad with me to the lab exactly once and streamed Pandora. I'm a music lover and used to be the type that had music with me, no matter what I was doing. It seems now that I have children (and very busy, loud ones at that  ), I enjoy the quiet.  Well, that, or the gentle hum of the All In One.


----------



## JohnT (May 2, 2014)

You guys obviously never heard "Sweet Jane" by Lou Reed or "The Thrill is Gone" by the great B.B. King..


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 2, 2014)

JohnT said:


> You guys obviously never heard "Sweet Jane" by Lou Reed or "The Thrill is Gone" by the great B.B. King..



What makes you think that? How could you not have heard them, unless you live under a rock?


----------



## Elmer (May 2, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> I know I am going to get _*flamed*_
> 
> Yea, I know. I'm like the guy who doesn't like cheese. But that's me. I'm a dreamer. Please, tell me I'm not the only one---yea, I know, the Beatles.



Technically, that is John Lennon solo material more so than the Beatles.

I have no issue with wanting silence from time to time. I even relish it, sometimes I add mustard!

But I listen to people talk all day long, politics, law etc.... 
Sports talk and even the ball game I can to listen to, depending on the announcer. I can only take so much Suzyn Waldman!!!!

But once you hear a great song, once it moves your soul, it is like heroin. You have to have it again and again.
That is the great thing about great music.

Then again I should note that when I am in silence, inevitably I begin humming Miles Davis "So what", which morphs from there.

But in conclusion I will not say that you folks who dont listen to music are wrong.
your just not right!


----------



## dangerdave (May 2, 2014)

Yea, I expected to be corrected. Thanks for be technical, Elmer.

You see, I don't have a soul, so music does not move me.  I don't need someone telling me how I feel or how to feel. I already know. Artificial emotional manipulation is not for me, however self induced.

I know. Strange viewpoint, huh? Gotta be me!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes (May 2, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> Artificial emotional manipulation is not for me, however self induced.



So no drinking, then, huh?


----------



## the_rayway (May 2, 2014)

For as long as I remember, music has been a major part of my life. No matter what I'm doing there is music in my head - often getting out into the air via humming, whistling, or singing. I don't even realize I'm doing it. I will often put music on in the house an entirely forget that it's playing because the stuff in my head has a better playlist. I move from Disney music to heavy metal, classical to pop, and everything in between. I'll listen to anything as long as it feels good.

Music is intricately linked to my memories, so while I'm singing a song, it's linked to the memories of me singing/listening to the same song while doing other things and during different times of my life. The older the song, the more memories it has!

So...the long and the short of it is that yes, I listen to music while I'm working in the Lab - but it's not necessarily external music


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 2, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> Music is intricately linked to my memories, so while I'm singing a song, it's linked to the memories of me singing/listening to the same song while doing other things and during different times of my life. The older the song, the more memories it has!



This!!!


----------



## Davolous (May 2, 2014)

I am normally a rock and roll kind a guy, but lately I have country tunes in my wine room. Totally cliché stuff like Dust on the Bottle, copper head road, yesterdays wine, bottoms up,etc.


----------



## JohnT (May 2, 2014)

How about Jimmy Buffet... "It's 5 O'clock Somewhere"....


----------



## BernardSmith (May 2, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> Artificial emotional manipulation is not for me, however self induced.



But there is an irony here... making and drinking fermented fruits and grains is a form of self induced artificial manipulation of the brain and all its processes - including emotions. Isn't it? 

Me? I guess I am fascinated by how music (and rhythm) does affect us emotionally but I cannot multi-task and if I am doing something I want to be fully in that moment, so when I listen to music I am listening and when I am making wine I am making wine... and when I wash dishes I am washing dishes. Ommmmmmmmmm


----------



## tmmii (May 3, 2014)

Bose sound link and pandora, usually on "all American nightmare" which has a lot of "stripper rock" like my darkest days, theory of a deadman, Hollywood undead and steel panther. When I'm tired of that I go to jimmy Buffett 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin (May 4, 2014)

I like listening to music or catching up on TV shows. Sometimes I spend too much time in the winery. When that happens SWMBO let's me know…… 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iCS036ABxM&list=UUOyKqBMlJUtOrs4uTB-WUKA&feature=player_detailpage"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iCS036ABxM&list=UUOyKqBMlJUtOrs4uTB-WUKA&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## Runningwolf (May 4, 2014)

LOMA< Mike that was awesome.


----------



## dangerdave (May 4, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> So no drinking, then, huh?


 
Stay out of my psychosis! 



> But there is an irony here... making and drinking fermented fruits and grains is a form of self induced artificial manipulation of the brain and all its processes - including emotions. Isn't it?


 
You, too, Barney! 

Perhaps a better explanation is in order. There's more to the story. Some of you have seen the picture of the head injury I had when I was 10 years old. As a result of that trauma, I ended up with nerve damage to my ears, causing permanent tinnitis (ringing in the ears). The ringing is constant and has a specific pitch. The result is that music and/or singing---when it produces a certain tone---causes "interference" in my ears, resulting in a very unpleasant "buzzing". Since most music composition relies on a range of tones, they invariably reach that point where they become physically irriating to my damaged nerves. The condition has gotten worse as I age, and is no doubt aggravated by 30 years of blaring sirens.

My wife, who knows me best, says that my attitude towards music is "...a fallacy derived from my condition, used to minimize the embarrassment of my limitations." Kind of like a paraplegic who claims they did not like walking anyway.

Being an "outsider" of the music industry most of my life, I have become fascinated by those who say they listen to music all the time. I have friends who claim they cannot live a day without it. That is the very definition of addiction.

I do like my wine. It does have a certain effect on my emotions, no doubt, but I am not dependant upon it every day to make me happy---even though it does take the edge off of my tinnitis.

I appreciate each and every one of you for your opinions and input. What a great group!


----------



## Hokapsig (May 4, 2014)

I listen to NPR and C-Span on my drive to DC, though it usually spurs me to scream at the radio. the Acoustic Storm starts at 9am on sundays on the cumberland station, so I get to catch about 45 minutes of it. 

I've been listening to books on CD (Rich Dad, Poor Dad) recently. I've got Pure Prairie League Live, Chuck Magione Live, John Denver Live and Wings over America Live on the thumb drive....


----------



## sour_grapes (May 4, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> Stay out of my psychosis!



Yup! I actually agreed, even without knowing of your specific condition, with your sentiment about artificial manipulation of your emotion. I feel that way most of the time, too. I usually prefer to sit quietly. I sometimes choose a piece of music to fit, or even reinforce, the mood I am in. But I don't especially like being emotionally influenced by the tunes all of the time.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2014)

I put on one of my CDs of The Three Tenors and I swear it improves my wine. Here is a sample of Pavarotti doing my favorite _Torna a Sorrento _(Return to Sorrento). Sadly, he was taken from us too soon.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVLCmjable0&list=RDqeqKXRVxRHo[/ame]


----------



## dangerdave (May 4, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Yup! I actually agreed, even without knowing of your specific condition, with your sentiment about artificial manipulation of your emotion. I feel that way most of the time, too. I usually prefer to sit quietly. I sometimes choose a piece of music to fit, or even reinforce, the mood I am in. But I don't especially like being emotionally influenced by the tunes all of the time.


 
Well said, Paul. Well said.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (May 4, 2014)

Well according to Dave then I am an addict. I must have music going all the time. Dont care what it is. Rock to country, some oldies some 80's big hair. Today being sunday the local country station plays classic country. I love sundays. Merle, Waylon, Johnny Cash, Loretta Lynn, George Jones, Eddie Rabbit, Johnny Horton and right now its the Foo Fighters. If there is a 12 step program I want no part of it. Music frees the soul man.


----------



## Fordguy (May 4, 2014)

I have recently been listening to "oldies" country, George Jones, Merle Haggard etc on Pandora. Dang what a message they sing.



Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Elmer (May 7, 2014)

Hi, My name is Elmer and I am an Addict!

"hi elmer!"

I completely understand the addict analogy. I sit at my work-space and have jazz playing in the background. I may not always hear it in a noisy office, but there are moments it pops through.
When I take my breaks and lunch I walk with my ipod and listen to music. If I dont have it, I cant wait to get to it, or I just provide it myself.

Most of my time is spent with music going. 
Music gets me through always has. I even hum to myself when not allowed to have an ipod.
It probably has just stuck around from my childhood, when I spent alot of time alone, either by choice or circumstance.
When you are a latch key kid and spend hours alone you start to crave the comfort of background noise. It worked equally as effective at blocking out the sounds of arguing.
In school when you are just the shy, outsider who got lost in the crowd and could go days without talking to others out of pure terror and awkwardness, that song in your head just makes it that much easier. 
When I played in bands, it gets to be a real addiction because when you are not playing all you want to do is make your back to the warm embrace of that groove!

It becomes an obsession until another one takes it place.

But I remember working a job at a museum, while in school. One of my coworkers suffered from serious tinnitus, he was mostly deaf to the point he could not hear his own hearing aide alarm go off.

He told me he was kept away at night by the ringing and people with lesser symptoms had taken drastic actions.
I was sad because he was never able to listen to all the great stuff that was out there. Further because my job was to clean antique radios of all era's, I would get them working and play music over them. In fact I listened to the 9/11 coverage on a 1930's area GE radio. but I digress!

he could feel bass and the rhythmic tapping on a desk, so all was not lost.

So it may not be for everyone for varying other reasons!

I have been typing so long I have forgotten what my original thought was!
Oh well, I will just end with that!


----------



## dangerdave (May 7, 2014)

Why would an addict be sad for someone who does not share their addiction? What would you do, Elmer, if you went deaf tomorrow? Do you think you would spend the rest of your life sad and depressed? If you could view this from the outside, as a person who is not addicted to music, what would you think of people who are?

I am not criticizing, just asking.

I am neither a chronically sad nor wantonly depressed individual. If you knew me in real life, you would see I am a positive-minded, friendly, disgustingly pleasant man. It is a simple fact that I am happy with my thoughts. My self-talk is confident. My heart is light. And my actions reflect that.

I have heard all of this many times. And I say with the utmost respect for the talented musicians out there, and all of their fans: It has always facinated me that those who seem to require the constant input of rhythmic sound to keep their spirits up somehow feel sad for those who do not. I have always considered this a very interesting topic, ripe for debate.

An addiction implies a deficit. What do you think?


----------



## sour_grapes (May 7, 2014)

Dave, I agree with the sentiment you expressed, but, to be fair, you have misconstrued Elmer's statement. He only said he was sad for a hearing-impaired friend who "was never able to listen to all the great stuff that was out there." That is different than being sad for someone who is able to listen to and appreciate music, but chooses not to listen all of the time.


----------



## Elmer (May 7, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> Why would an addict be sad for someone who does not share their addiction? What would you do, Elmer, if you went deaf tomorrow? Do you think you would spend the rest of your life sad and depressed? If you could view this from the outside, as a person who is not addicted to music, what would you think of people who are?
> 
> I am not criticizing, just asking.
> 
> ...




Dave,
Maybe addict was too strong of a term. Especially since I know many, many people who are in the program and friends of Bill W.

I always think of the quote " I feel sorry for people who don't drink. When they wake up in the morning, that's as good as they're going to feel all day"- Frank Sinatra

and that makes me think of music, wine, movies, sports or almost anything.
I hear something, taste something, see something, than usually the next day tell the wife about it. Now she does not share all my enthusiasm about music or movies and that makes me sad. not Sad to the point I would cry, but sad as to the loss at a chance for a shared experience. 
She will never get to experience those moments that I did.
But she will experience different things in different ways, as you will. 

Just like my former coworker never got to hear Garcia put his solo into a Warf Rat Solo.
Or Hear Puccini 
But not having done so does not mean his life was a waste, it just means there was not a shared experience.

See I am kind of like the borg in that respect, I like to share all those experiences.

I have no ill will towards those who dont "get" music. My father is like that. I once asked him if during the 60's and 70's he had the occasion to see any of the great shows. Watkins Glen, etc....

He would not know good music if it kicked him in the face. 
I was a drummer before a wine maker and have played them for 3/4 of my life.
It is in my soul, every thing I touch is a sound, every footstep is a beat, ever walk a rhythm.
I stir my wine in rhythm, my golf swing has been broken into verses. I am surrounded by music.

That is just the way I see things.

but we agree this is a great debate to be had!


----------



## cimbaliw (May 7, 2014)

I listen to WYCE. "The greatest little radio station on the planet. Listener sponsored, volunteered powered. Folk, Blues, Jazz, Rock, World beat All in One Place."


----------



## dangerdave (May 7, 2014)

Of course, Paul. I did not misconstrue out of contempt, but as an avenue for discussion, probing his intent. And he has responded tactfully.

Yes, Elmer, I understand completely. I have close friends just like you. In my own defense, I was an accomplished tromboner (I love that word!) in my school years, and I enjoyed it very much. I totally get the attraction that people have to music. It boarders the realm of a religion, having a nearly universal appeal to humans. Because of my condition, I have been forced to view the world through different lenses, finding joy in quiet contemplation instead of neuro-stimulation. Thankfully, my tinnitis is not severe, and does not disturb my sleep---perhaps because I have learned to ignore it (mostly). A running fan or white noise generator does wonders!

Thank you for enlightening me further. Rock on, brother!  I'll sit quietly and think on this.


----------



## the_rayway (May 7, 2014)

Ah ha! A fellow trombone player! I feel that often the bass is best for those who have issues with their hearing as they are felt much more than heard at times.

Play on my friend, play on.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 7, 2014)

I like music - but I really enjoy more peace and quiet over music. I have gone many miles before I realized that the radio was not on in the car. I am able to think alot more when there are no distractions, like a radio in the background.

Yes I realize I am not the Norm ! But this is who I am !!


----------



## jojabri (May 7, 2014)

I'm so enjoying reading everyone's responses and debate.

I would love to be able to do the silent thing, but it takes music to get my butt up off the couch and moving. 

Plus, I think the yeasty babies like to be sung to.


----------



## dangerdave (May 8, 2014)

What an interesting idea, Gina. Better wine through music! Is this a comment from experience, or just conjecture? Maybe the music helps the wine maker (you) make better wine.


----------



## Elmer (May 8, 2014)

"tromboner"
that made my morning and almost caused a coffee spit take all over my monitor!


----------



## jojabri (May 8, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> What an interesting idea, Gina. Better wine through music! Is this a comment from experience, or just conjecture? Maybe the music helps the wine maker (you) make better wine.



Well, I suppose I could go all "straw-graspy" and come up with some far fetched reason why music would in fact aid in production. Let's see..... hrmmmmmm...... Oh, I got it! The vibrations and sound waves from speakers particularly the bass assist in agitating my primary bucket allowing the yeast to bring in more oxygen. This mild agitation assists in a healthier fermentation. Also the sound vibrations help to mildly agitate my carboys causing sediment to fall faster.

Of course I like to think yeasty babies like it because all babies like music right? Studies show that music make babies smarter. LOL, I don't know.

But yeah, I think having music does make me happier and therefor a better wine maker. I know my DB always gets a better stir when I'm rocking down with an upbeat, booty shaking ditty.

Mix of both conjecture and experience, I suppose would be the correct answer as we can't exactly interview the yeast and ask it's opinion on the subject.


----------

